# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Uromastyx VS Bearded Dragon

## MarshallsMom

So, my mom and I know we want a large lizard. I was just wondering what the pros and cons of each were.

----------


## Julia

Ive never had a Uromastyx but I can give you some pros and cons on Bearded Dragons. 

Pros: friendly, tolerate handling well, tons of personality, diurnal, they are big, very active and entertaining when under a year old, you can take them out in the sun to bask, if you have the right conditions they are very easy to keep.  Out of all my pets my Bearded Dragons are my favorite.

Cons: require large supply of crickets (especially if the animal is under a year old) need a large enclosure (the recommended 40gal breeder tank in my opinion is too small)  they brumate, require a fresh salad daily, must have heat and 10.0 uvb lights (which need to be replaced ever 6months) can NOT keep more then one together in a tank, their poop smells really strongly. They require vet care...a fecal should be done once every year.

----------


## Katieasaur

i would have to say that i prefer dragons better, not that i dislike uros they are just slightly more temperamental and are not always in the mood to be held or touched, however in my opinion uros can be easier to care for

----------


## jjmorton13

I own both a Mali Uromstyx as well as a Bearded Dragon.  If you want something larger, you should probably go with the Beardie.  Most Uros are not that large, probably averaging about 12-14 inches as a adult, including the tail.  The only Uro that gets large is the Egyptian Uromastyx of which there are 2 subspecies.  Only one of them can get up to 3 feet, but accurately identified ones are somewhat hard to come across.
My opinion is Uros are easier to keep.  They do not require any live food items ever, unless you want to give them a few bugs occasionally.  95% of their diet should be high quality greens (collards, mustards, dandelions) with some fruit and vegetables mixed in, fed daily.  However, Uros require higher basking temperatures and a flat enclosure.  They do not climb so floor space is more important than height.  UVB is absolutely necessary.  Those tube lights need to be replaced at least once per year since they stop producing UV even though light still comes from them.
I believe Katieasaur was correct in that Uros can be more flighty and may not take to handling quite as well as beardies.  That being said, they can be trained fairly well by hand feeding insects and greens.  If the time is taken, they can tame nicely.  With most animals, be sure to get a captive bred juvenile.  Many are wild caught in africa.  That is something that is not a problem with beardies.
Uros come is several "styles," much like beardies, but I believe uros are more colorful.  Red, orange, and yellow bodies are easy to come by and can be quite pretty.
Hope that was at least somewhat helpful!  Happy searching!

----------

